# Versteckter Administrator-Zugang auf D-Link-Routern



## Newsfeed (10 Januar 2010)

Angeblich kann man sich auf zahlreichen von D-Link hergestellten Routern wegen einer fehlerhaften Implementierung des Home Network Administration Protocol (HNAP) unautorisierten administrativen Zugang verschaffen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

